# A Beer before it starts



## wasabi (Apr 7, 2005)

A BEER BEFORE IT  STARTS:


 


 A man came home from work, sat down in his favorite chair, turned on the TV, and said to his wife, "Quick, bring me a beer before it starts". She looked a little puzzled, but brought him a beer. When he finished it, he said, "Quick, bring me another beer. It's gonna start." This time she looked a little angry, but brought him a beer. When it was gone, he said, "Quick, another beer before it starts." "That's it!" She blows her top, "You ba**trd! You waltz in here, flop your fat butt
 down, don't even say hello to me and then expect me to run around like your slave. Don't you realize that I cook and clean and wash and iron all day long?" The husband sighed. "Oh sh*t, it's started."


----------



## middie (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## pdswife (Apr 7, 2005)

That's the best one I've heard all day!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Wasabi, today has been a bummer, but, you sure helped brighten it up 

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll have to remember that one to tell my friends husband who natoriously tells me dumb blonde jokes.  He's a diehard beer drinker so he'll enjoy this one.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 8, 2005)

LOL! Good one!


----------



## ChefWhite (Apr 8, 2005)

well, I've just found the joke I'm going to milk for the next week. I pity my friends for they must put up with me.


----------

